# My car is not a moving van!



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

This really doesn't need much of an explanation. At least she she didn't smell like curry mixed with BO. My message to support begins: "(rider's name) should have...". Yes, I 1*'d her, but I should have kept her talking until five minutes was up and then told her she needed to cancel. I love you Samoir!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

So I am guessing no badge either lol


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

There’s a reason why we don’t use bimmers for this crap. You need to downgrade to a versa.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Mistake #1 - signing up and driving for Uber

#2 - BMW? Seriously do we even need to explain

#3 - seeing pax with goodwill furniture and still stopping to pick them up


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> So I am guessing no badge either lol


Not yet! Who knows, she probably gave me a bad rating for daring to insinuate that I should handle bulky objects with corners when placing them into my letherette back seats. I mean c'mon, a table from Goodwill is priceless and I might break it!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should feel good about serving your community.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Mistake #1 - signing up and driving for Uber
> 
> #2 - BMW? Seriously do we even need to explain
> 
> #3 - seeing pax with goodwill furniture and still stopping to pick them up


#1. Haha very funny

#2. We've been over this before. I have reasons for driving the BMW sometimes. Right now it's because my cheaper car is in the garage. Most pax are fine and I don't drive the bar crowd.

#3. It was in the store. All I could see was a small suitcase and a couple of bags. Then when I got out to load them she told me about the tables. I was kind of committed at that point.

I do understand why she'd want a ride for 3/4 of a mile through arguably one of the worst neighborhoods in Madison. It just should have been an XL.



POOLKiller said:


> There's a reason why we don't use bimmers for this crap. You need to downgrade to a versa.


You're so smart. Man am I a dummy. You're right I should get another car.

Oh wait! I have two other cars!!! Silly me I forgot.

POOLKiller will you come over and do my taxes? You're such a smart guy! Actually POOLKiller can you do my day job for me? I'm in a position to hire candidates...clearly you're qualified.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Samoir would need forgiveness for leaving her without a ride. 

You did the ride, so just work on forgiving yourself.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Samoir would need forgiveness for leaving her without a ride.
> 
> You did the ride, so just work on forgiving yourself.


Now THIS is an example of a witty/appropriate response...not "don't use a certain car brand because I assume it's expensive even though it's 12 years old and you paid 10k for it, MadTown".


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Driving for Uber wasn't your only poor decision that day. 

BMW? Really? Lol 

Furniture? Why? Just why? 

Should've shuffled and made more money than the trip itself without the troubles.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> My car is not a moving van!


Apparently, it is.... you accepted the ride!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.

My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome. 

By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

The pricier the car the smaller the drivers weewee


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pax Collector , if your primary Uber car was unavailable, and you had a backup car, would you just stop driving? Or would you use the backup short term?



Eugene73 said:


> The pricier the car the smaller the drivers weewee


I paid $10k. How much did you pay for your car?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> The pricier the car the smaller the drivers weewee


Mythbusters proved this isn't actually true. 
It was a great episode.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Mythbusters proved this isn't actually true.
> It was a great episode.


Did you need some reassurance?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"?


Yep! We look pax in the face and tell them "no" all the time. Why wouldn't we? After all, we're "jerks!"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yep! We look pax in the face and tell them "no" all the time. Why wouldn't we? After all, we're "jerks!"


Seriously I need to do it more often. It's really hard though, especially when there's a petite woman with some belongings in a bad part of town. I have no problem telling open container carriers and more-people-than-seatbelts kids "no", but that's because they're blatantly asking me to break the law.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Did you need some reassurance?


Yea. Didn't make sense why I was inclined to buy really expensive cars if that was true.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"?


Yes.



MadTownUberD said:


> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum.


What's the added value, that bmws are actually good for moving?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Yes.
> 
> What's the added value, that bmws are actually good for moving?


That it's unbelievable someone would order an UberX for a handful of furniture. But I suppose it shouldn't surprise me. I guess I have too much decency and don't understand why others don't.

Again I ask the question: how much did you pay for your current UberX vehicle? Because I wouldn't even own a BMW if I hadnt gotten a deal on it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> #1. Haha very funny
> 
> #2. We've been over this before. I have reasons for driving the BMW sometimes. Right now it's because my cheaper car is in the garage. Most pax are fine and I don't drive the bar crowd.
> 
> ...


You were NOT "kind of committed." I've kicked pax out after they got in the car because of something that pissed me off.

I have a Kia Soul. I can easily fit a crapload of junk in it with the seats folded down (like my OWN 60 inch TV I bought and took home). I've helped a friend move a small dresser and picked up 8 ft studs at Home Depot.

BUT if I roll up on a pax and find out they want to put any of those same items in my car AT ANY POINT they will need to offer a nice cash up front incentive or I'll be telling them to call an XL and HOPE that driver is interested.

If I needed to move something like that which wouldn't fit in whatever car I had, I'd call an XL and have at least $20 (depending on what I was moving) held out when they arrived.

Goodwill delivers...but it's more than $3.



Pax Collector said:


> Driving for Uber wasn't your only poor decision that day.
> 
> BMW? Really? Lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, you just patiently explain why you can't take them until the time runs out. Then make a hasty exit.



Cableguynoe said:


> Mythbusters proved this isn't actually true.
> It was a great episode.


Yeah, because the guys with the small ones were lining up to get measured?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That it's unbelievable someone would order an UberX for a handful of furniture.


She shops at Goodwill.....did you think she was going to order Select?
She probably started off by ordering pool, but that driver had enough sense to shuffle!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> She shops at Goodwill.....did you think she was going to order Select?
> She probably started off by ordering pool, but that driver had enough sense to shuffle!


We don't have pool here. But yes cheap as hell.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Again I ask the question: how much did you pay for your current UberX vehicle?


Under $1000.00.... I got a really, really good deal on it.

I was just busting your stones.

You have to set boundaries and stick to them. Remember Nancy Reagan ? Just say no.

I remember my first, I'll always remember my first.

I got a request to a church once. As I pull in i see they have a big tent and they are selling christmas trees. I find my guy, he was waving his phone... he says, "pull over, I'm going to through my tree on your roof real quick." Not do you mind or is it okay if ... I'm going to...

I looked right at him and said "no you're not" drove away then canceled .

It gets easier


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> This really doesn't need much of an explanation. At least she she didn't smell like curry mixed with BO. My message to support begins: "(rider's name) should have...". Yes, I 1*'d her, but I should have kept her talking until five minutes was up and then told her she needed to cancel. I love you Samoir!
> 
> View attachment 233556
> 
> ...


You continued with the trip? I would peel out of there. Don't care to wait for cancel fee. That kind of stuff is degrading.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Always try to set boundaries.

I was in a hopping area with plenty of rides (Ballard, Seattle) and got stuck waiting for an eternity for some guy. As the clock ticked, our eyes met as he was talking with someone. "You ready?" I yelled. He put up a finger and asked me to wait a few. I don't remember if I waited to collect the cancellation or just hit cancel right then and there and drove away. I do know my next ride popped up a block away.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> He put up a finger and asked me to wait a few.


Probably the middle finger. These ungrateful pax can use their finger to go f_'_ themselves.
Good job for ditching him. They'll learn.....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


Great story! But you know what they say. No Good Deed Goes Unpunished!!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This really doesn't need much of an explanation. At least she she didn't smell like curry mixed with BO. My message to support begins: "(rider's name) should have...". Yes, I 1*'d her, but I should have kept her talking until five minutes was up and then told her she needed to cancel. I love you Samoir!
> 
> View attachment 233556
> 
> ...


Wowza! You're my hero.
I had a lady that had a sm table rugs and bin type totes, plus 2 LG dogs and a rabbit ....I just drove off. I have. 2017 Ultima. It was zero chance I was gonna deal with a cheapskate trying to save $ instead of ordering a SUV.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


Seriously, I feel your pain. You made some good points. Disregard the dumb, obnoxious comments and use your "ignore" button.

Yeah, there are some jerks here who only seem to antagonize their fellow drivers. I have to wonder if they are UBER and/or Lyft passengers who routinely rate drivers with low scores. 

Peace.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Seriously, I feel your pain. You made some good points. Disregard the dumb, obnoxious comments and use your "ignore" button.
> 
> Yeah, there are some jerks here who only seem to antagonize their fellow drivers. I have to wonder if they are UBER and/or Lyft passengers who routinely rate drivers with low scores.
> 
> Peace.


The thing is: normally most of these guys are pretty cool. They just chose to beat me up for this one, lol.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

At the end of the day dude this is the Internet. You got to stop taking stuff so personal. That being said once she told me about the tables I would have said no thanks and laughed because there's no way that uber or lyft is a moving service. If she wants a moving service she can rent a truck from Home Depot like normal people, instead of trying to pay $5 for a ride. If you had a friend with a truck and you asked him to come over and help you get a truckload of shit moved from one place to the other wouldn't you throw him 20 bucks? I understand being a decent person you were committed to giving her a ride when she had a couple of suitcases but I look at tables and furniture the same way I look at kids without a car seat. My car is not handled or not equipped to handle that type of shit. Not a chance



wk1102 said:


> Under $1000.00.... I got a really, really good deal on it.
> 
> I was just busting your stones.
> 
> ...


I wish I could like the post twice.


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


Don't worry. I am the same dummy as you. My car is 2 month old Honda Clarity (bought in March, cost $40,000). I had a PAX with 5 languages and 4 people sit in my car. They scratched my car trunk cover, no tips. The only way I comfort myself is I served my community because I turn Uber when I am home. People I pick up are usually from neighbors.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


This is what you tell those Costco furniture buyers, those IKEA shoppers, those Home Depot landscape and lumber purchasers, and those Goodwill and garage sale buyers:

#1: Commerical cargo vans have to by law have a gate installed in the vehicle to separate the cargo from the driver. That way if he hit the brakes, cargo doesn't fly up and hit the driver in the back of the head. That is your car, and you are operating it in a commercial *passenger* manner, true, but if they want you to operate it in a commercial *cargo* way, you tell them you will need to first go have a cargo gate installed and safety inspected by the state DOT, to avoid breaking any traffic laws......because........you are not just helping a friend move, you have obtained a city business license, and are operating your vehicle in a commercial manner.

This is the same speech I give to those grocery store pax who should have ordered XL instead of X. "No you are not putting those bags of canned goods on my back seat. Everything heavy goes in the trunk!"

"But you have a tiny trunk!"

"You knew this was a Prius C2 for 4 minutes before I arrived. Plenty of time to cancel and order XL!"

(Sorry my XL brothers and sisters)

#2: Again, this is a private vehicle, not public transportation, even though you are using it for commercial transport, this is for *passenger* transport, not bulk freight. This is not Uber Delivery nor Amazon Flex. You own the vehicle, not Uber, and therefore you are paying for the gas, shocks, tires, and any damages to the car exceeding $150.00.

#3: This person is a grown ass adult! Therefore as a grown ass adult, they need to catch an Uber down to the local U-Haul and rent a pick up truck for $25.00 a day to go do their garage sale/ thrift store shopping. They wouldn't think of asking a friend for a ride and not say anything about their extra luggage until the friend showed up. So don't expect a stranger to do it. We are not Uber employees. We are private contractors.

I have a large yard with a huge garden each summer. Each spring, instead of using my Prius C2, my VW GTI, or my 1969 VW Bug to bring home my bags of soil, sand, Quickrete, lumber and other yard supplies, I go to U-Haul or Home Depot and rent a pick up truck......

.......cuz I'm an adult, not an entitled MallRat with a superiority complex.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't mind it, and dorm move-in/move-out can be lucrative for XL because that's going to be a long ride. But I don't think I'd like a contractor pinging me at Home Depot to take 500 pounds of stuff to his worksite across town. Most working men would know better to do that, and it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

I have told people no. The last time I let someone from the grocery store in with lots of bags of stuff, I quit driving for several months. Never again.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> This is what you tell those Costco furniture buyers, those IKEA shoppers, those Home Depot landscape and lumber purchasers, and those Goodwill and garage sale buyers:
> 
> #1: Commerical cargo vans have to by law have a gate installed in the vehicle to separate the cargo from the driver. That way if he hit the brakes, cargo doesn't fly up and hit the driver in the back of the head. That is your car, and you are operating it in a commercial *passenger* manner, true, but if they want you to operate it in a commercial *cargo* way, you tell them you will need to first go have a cargo gate installed and safety inspected by the state DOT, to avoid breaking any traffic laws......because........you are not just helping a friend move, you have obtained a city business license, and are operating your vehicle in a commercial manner.
> 
> ...


This is a great explanation! Thank you. I love the line about you had X minutes to see what kind of car I drive and realize it's too small.

In the case in my op I'll bet the rider was some some kind of University student and probably from overseas.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

I had that happened to me only once, which occurred over a year ago. The pax toke forever to come out of her house then she started loading things up in my car. I told her to stop, that my vehicle was not a moving service. She claims shes done it before, so I toke her stuff out and cancelled on her, needless to say she was charged a cancellation fee and never heard from again.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Uber is a hobby.

Go to a roadside dealer and buy an old crap car.

If you dont see both mud and pot holes, that's not the dealer I meant.

Make sure the car is always just a little nasty inside. Not overwhelmingly filthy, just grungy enough to remind them that you're not being paid much. A sprinkle of seat rust that looks like feces stains is always a good accent for the car too.

Then put glue in the driver's seat. Don't ever get up for ANY REASON WHATSOEVER

If you really don't like the person, make up stories of grandeur. People hate when people in old filthy crap cars brag/lie.



MadTownUberD said:


> This really doesn't need much of an explanation. At least she she didn't smell like curry mixed with BO. My message to support begins: "(rider's name) should have...". Yes, I 1*'d her, but I should have kept her talking until five minutes was up and then told her she needed to cancel. I love you Samoir!
> 
> View attachment 233556
> 
> ...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This really doesn't need much of an explanation. At least she she didn't smell like curry mixed with BO. My message to support begins: "(rider's name) should have...". Yes, I 1*'d her, but I should have kept her talking until five minutes was up and then told her she needed to cancel. I love you Samoir!
> 
> View attachment 233556
> 
> ...


Don't ever be timid about setting standards and boundaries for yourself and your vehicle. Trust me, the minute you begin to empathize with a pax who is being oppurtunistic at your expense, is the same minute your are used and disrespected by pax(s). She never gave two hoots about any potential damage to your car and knew full well the difference between transportation and moving. Similar incidents screwed me over as well, however in due time, I have learned to avoid them, without any guilt whatsoever!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Don't ever be timid about setting standards and boundaries for yourself and your vehicle. Trust me, the minute you begin to empathize with a pax who is being oppurtunistic at your expense, is the same minute your are used and disrespected by pax(s). She never gave two hoots about any potential damage to your car and knew full well the difference between transportation and moving. Similar incidents screwed me over as well, however in due time, I have learned to avoid them, without any guilt whatsoever!


I love you man. Maybe even more than I love Lissetti .


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

POOLKiller will you come over and do my taxes? You're such a smart guy! Actually POOLKiller can you do my day job for me? I'm in a position to hire candidates...clearly you're qualified.[/QUOTE]

You mad bro? Sorry, I'm not the dumbass using a bimmer for $3 rides.

Based on your poor decision making skills, I'm sure I can do your day job better. Taxes, actually I can do those too.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


I hear ya. I don't like Cancelling on passenger to their faces either. In this case I would have explained to her that an XL is better for her, last thing she wants is any of these items to cost her a couple hundred dollars of damage to an X car, and that I will cancel 'Do Not Charge Passenger.' Or at least I would have tried that.

If that didn't work Id'a just told her only Service Furniture rides in my ride! 



Cableguynoe said:


> Mythbusters proved this isn't actually true.
> It was a great episode.


Says the guy with the 50k Ubermobile! 

When I was shiny brand new Ubie, I had a Smaller SUV (Equinox) and pulled up to two kids (like 16 or 17 age range) on Melrose Av. One had a Target bike with him. I asked if they were thinking of bringing it : ?

_Of course! _Was a newb, so I obliged on both the unaccompanied minor and putting bike in back. Told them, _Don't get used to an Uber driver doing this, what if you had gotten a Prius? _Kid's response: _You have to do it though, right?

_


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

POOLKiller said:


> Based on your poor decision making skills, I'm sure I can do your day job better.


Hahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha! Do you have any idea how many millions of dollars in equipment projects I handle each year? Do you know that I regularly write change orders on said projects equal to what a full time Uber driver earns in an entire year?

Do you have an engineering degree from a reputable university? Have you gotten promoted, along with approx. 10% in pay raises in the past year?

All these things speak to my decision making skills.

Uber is a plaything, a chew toy to me, not a career. Sorry if it's your full time job, BRO. One thing you'll never have to worry about is me hiring you and your outstanding "how to win friends and influence people" skills!

Hahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha!

You're fixated on the car brand, not what it actually cost me. How much did you pay for your Uber car/cars? Answer the question.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha! Do you have any idea how many millions of dollars in equipment projects I handle each year? Do you know that I regularly write change orders on said projects equal to what a full time Uber driver earns in an entire year?
> 
> Do you have an engineering degree from a reputable university? Have you gotten promoted, along with approx. 10% in pay raises in the past year?
> 
> ...


Some on here would criticize if you were paid to drive it! lol


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


For one thing - the answer is " your stuff doesn't Fit"
We do not place large items nor luggage for that matter into our seats. That is for persons only ! If your stuff fits in the trunk or the back of the SUV , fine. But not on my seats and that's that.
As an example: I got an XL call from Ikea. Guy is one person but has about 25 odd sized boxes and they are heavy too. I told him " I'm not a delivery van"
IKEA foes deliver ( for a fee) but he was too ch so go do that, instead he is slick and order an Uber to go down the street in Plantation. For me to make $12.
I told him NO. Nothing on my seats and I'm not folding the second row. Period. Wait it out, collect cancel fee and gone. If he would have pulled out an extra $20 for my trouble then I would have. Been a lot more receptive and with a smile.
I don't work for free


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Kid's response: _You have to do it though, right?
> 
> _


UberLaLa 's response


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

This happened to me once. Picked up a woman, her two kids and boyfriend. They had already moved all their stuff but had a few bags of small things they loaded into my trunk. Get to their new apartment and the two adults unload their bags into the apartment, leaving the kids behind with me. After a few minutes they returned for the kids. Can't remember if they tipped or not, but i should have gotten something for the babysitting.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

My worst one was an Extended Stay... PAX ordered PLUS, had wife+kid and 1 suitcase at the curb. Loaded it up...."we have a couple more things inside"

This is what my car looked like, when they were done, going in an out about 9 times....It took 14 minutes to load them up.










HEATED...Start the trip..... 1.2 Miles from Ext Stay to their new Apartment....


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> The pricier the car the smaller the drivers weewee


Mine is YUGE.


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Move on from this challenging trip, my experience is when you encounter these passengers , and smile about it, you grow and get good karma back , you did the job , now just move on from the gripe , things will even out .... for sure.


----------



## Hand of God 137 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mate, I had this chick who had scored a free medium sized fridge from Gumtree and wanted it moved in an Uber.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> Mistake #1 - signing up and driving for Uber
> 
> #2 - BMW? Seriously do we even need to explain
> 
> #3 - seeing pax with goodwill furniture and still stopping to pick them up


It wasn't furniture, it was a service animal. Deactivated! No food stamps for you!


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

A


MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


 A crying rant is value....this forum is full of rants.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> This really doesn't need much of an explanation. At least she she didn't smell like curry mixed with BO. My message to support begins: "(rider's name) should have...". Yes, I 1*'d her, but I should have kept her talking until five minutes was up and then told her she needed to cancel. I love you Samoir!
> 
> View attachment 233556
> 
> ...


 You say your car is not a moving van, but it was cause you let it be.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha! Do you have any idea how many millions of dollars in equipment projects I handle each year? Do you know that I regularly write change orders on said projects equal to what a full time Uber driver earns in an entire year?
> 
> Do you have an engineering degree from a reputable university? Have you gotten promoted, along with approx. 10% in pay raises in the past year?
> 
> ...


Man, all of this and you're still an Uber Driver?

Since you're asking, I'm picking up these cheap asses in my 3K 220K Accord.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

BMW is a sign of success. A society nob and trophy in life accomplishment. A reward well deserved for yourself and people you love. A chariot above most others with an exquisite ride in comfort. Uber and Lyft passengers are not deserving in such opulence.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


 You are right it does suck . Sometimes it's hard but a person like this is taking advantage of you . 
I am sure most of us have given rides that we regret even while we are giving them .



MadTownUberD said:


> The thing is: normally most of these guys are pretty cool. They just chose to beat me up for this one, lol.


 This is why. The next time this woman has things to move she will call Uber instead of U Haul or actually paying to have the items delivered . This is the complaints section so have at it but I don't think people are just being jerks .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

POOLKiller said:


> Man, all of this and you're still an Uber Driver?
> 
> Since you're asking, I'm picking up these cheap asses in my 3K 220K Accord.


Yup! I have kids and I have debt. Uber is a fun way to earn money on the side, and I don't think it poses a conflict of interest with my day job. It's kind of like people who bartend on evenings/weekends.

Good Uber car you've got! I just got my $3k / 128,000 Sonata out of the shop. I spent $3000 to buy it and I've put about $3000 into it in the past 9 months because the previous owner let it slide. The 2018-2019 school year should be very profitable (UW football games etc.) since I've taken care of the major mechanical stuff.

You are of course right about the BMW being more expensive to drive. I've accounted for this in my cost estimating spreadsheet. Basically I only drive it one day every week or two unless the Sonata is getting repaired.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Cool bro. I think that’s all what we’re trying to say. Don’t use such a nice car regardless of its age. It’s just not worth it with these low rates. We get lucky sometimes, but most fares are BS.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> BMW is a sign of success. A society nob and trophy in life accomplishment. A reward well deserved for yourself and people you love. A chariot above most others with an exquisite ride in comfort. Uber and Lyft passengers are not deserving in such opulence.


The irony is that my 3-series is not the best ride for passengers! The suspension is stiff and I can see their heads bounce up and down in the rear view mirror when we go over a bump. The only reason I own it is I got a deal on it.


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


"uncomfortable"?....at first sure ... but after you've been played for a fool by some of these prima donna pax's .. you'll actually enjoy saying "No"


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Driving for Uber wasn't your only poor decision that day.
> 
> BMW? Really? Lol
> 
> ...





Lissetti said:


> This is what you tell those Costco furniture buyers, those IKEA shoppers, those Home Depot landscape and lumber purchasers, and those Goodwill and garage sale buyers:
> 
> #1: Commerical cargo vans have to by law have a gate installed in the vehicle to separate the cargo from the driver. That way if he hit the brakes, cargo doesn't fly up and hit the driver in the back of the head. That is your car, and you are operating it in a commercial *passenger* manner, true, but if they want you to operate it in a commercial *cargo* way, you tell them you will need to first go have a cargo gate installed and safety inspected by the state DOT, to avoid breaking any traffic laws......because........you are not just helping a friend move, you have obtained a city business license, and are operating your vehicle in a commercial manner.
> 
> ...


LMAO! "wait while I go get a cargo gate installed." Omg! Drivers should start a standup circuit. We have so much material to work with. Great thing is, we don't have to make it up.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

If it's any consolation...

I picked up some ladies from Costco yesterday. They had some serious/heavy groceries. I bit my lip and began loading up my delivery truck. I mean Nissan Versa. Then there was the unloading...

They were very grateful and presented me with:






















*

*I discarded the olives and mushrooms.


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

I felt proud of myself today by first time to cancel a ride request. I saw the lady with a full loaded cart standing at the grocery store. I asked her where she was going. She said just cross street. If she were old, I would help. But she is in her 30's. I told her "sorry my car is for passengers only" and canceled ride. Thank you for this forum educating me.


----------



## mr822344 (Jun 3, 2018)

When I see pax with a lot of boxes or other things that give me the impression they want me to help them move I ALWAYS CANCEL...reason: too much luggage! still get my fee, don't have to wait 5 mins, Also take a pic of all their boxes for insurance.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not yet! Who knows, she probably gave me a bad rating for daring to insinuate that I should handle bulky objects with corners when placing them into my letherette back seats. I mean c'mon, a table from Goodwill is priceless and I might break it!


The Goodwill on the east side of Madtown is great. When I lived there picked up a sweet softball bat for $1.98 and a portable speaker for $2.00.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Make sure u get a CDL



MadTownUberD said:


> This really doesn't need much of an explanation. At least she she didn't smell like curry mixed with BO. My message to support begins: "(rider's name) should have...". Yes, I 1*'d her, but I should have kept her talking until five minutes was up and then told her she needed to cancel. I love you Samoir!
> 
> View attachment 233556
> 
> ...


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

What? Boxes and furniture I get

But groceries???



pearl east said:


> I felt proud of myself today by first time to cancel a ride request. I saw the lady with a full loaded cart standing at the grocery store. I asked her where she was going. She said just cross street. If she were old, I would help. But she is in her 30's. I told her "sorry my car is for passengers only" and canceled ride. Thank you for this forum educating me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> All I could see was a small suitcase and a couple of bags. Then when I got out to load them she told me about the tables. I was kind of committed at that point.


No! Committed does not exist in rideshare. There is no committed. I've had pax seated in the car with their bags in the back all ready to go and then had to hoik the bags out of the trunk and eject the pax. Usually it's been when the pax has given me lip, but also for unacceptable destinations. And even when the trip has been started, you're still not committed to it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable.


I don't really see it as being tough. When a pax is trying to clearly take advantage of me I have no problem telling them no to their face, and standing firm.

I recently had a DF on home on a Saturday afternoon, which was north. I got a ping and accepted it. When I got there, a family of two seniors and two adult children got in. "Hey, we're going to change the destination to go back downtown, is that ok?". Downtown was 180 degrees in the opposite direction, south, and it most definitely was not ok. I had finished my driving for the day and heading back downtown on a Saturday afternoon would have been a one hour round trip. And that would have been just to get back to the pickup point; I'd still have to drive back home. So there was no way that I was going to do that trip.

I told the pax that I had finished for the day and was only accepting trips north, which is why I accepted their trip with the destination that they had input in the app. I would be happy to take them to that destination, however if they wanted a different destination then they would need to get out of the car and request a different driver. There was some pushback but they then got out. The adult son would not get out, pointing to the app on my phone and telling me to cancel the trip. What a nerve. Instead, I reached over and pressed the button to turn the screen off. "There, I've turned the phone completely off". That was enough to get him out of the car. I then moved to the other side of the parking lot, turned the phone screen back on, waited the remaining couple of minutes and shuffled them. Which was entirely fair; I don't give my time for free; they had occupied my time and payment was due.

This week I had a baseball mom try to load 4 children into my back seat. The answer was no. I still took her and two of the kids because my Lyft rating is high at the moment and I could afford the 1* she was likely to give in retaliation. Otherwise I would have left them all curbside and shuffled them.

A couple of weeks ago a guy standing next to a ladder that was as tall as he was thought he'd get a ride in my car. I had only driven less than a minute to reach him, so I didn't bother shuffling him; I just ride denied him by text. He texted back that I was allegedly an asshole and then cowardly cancelled before I could respond. There was no point in stopping to have a face-to-face debate with the man on why or why not he should be allowed to try to put a six foot ladder in my car - his ride wasn't going to happen so it made sense to move on straight away.



LyftNewbie10 said:


> If it's any consolation...
> 
> I picked up some ladies from Costco yesterday. They had some serious/heavy groceries. I bit my lip and began loading up my delivery truck. I mean Nissan Versa. Then there was the unloading...
> 
> ...


I reject all pings from malls, big box stores, movie theaters and fast food joints.

Mall pickups are going to be teens from 13 to 16 years old. Old enough to go out without mum or dad; not old enough to drive. No thanks.
Fast food joints and movie theaters - same.

Big box such as Walmart or Target is going to be either kids or low quality adults exchanging their EBT stamps.

Costco is going to mean loading 10 bags into the trunk, supermarkets will be the same except it'll be a shorter hop home to the pax' residence.

None of the above are acceptable.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable.....


Yes, on numerous occasions.
You arrive with doors locked,roll down window and ask "Is that stuff coming with us?"
Pax says "yes", sometimes "but wait there is more".
If didn;t say there is more, always ask "is there more" if you feeling like current quantity is something you are ok with.

Then simply say "Sorry, I cant take all this stuff".

Also never start the trip until you see what you are in for.

Seriously, I would have turned down that trip so fast... nothing personal/emotional about it... it's just business. Looking pax dead in the eye and saying no is most effective, dont mumble, be straight up. Just say no with a firm voice... you gotta assert control/authority. Speak like a cop would speaking to you.



MadTownUberD said:


> ....especially when there's a petite woman with some belongings in a bad part of town....


Seriously? how does that make any difference.



MadTownUberD said:


> I have no problem telling open container carriers and more-people-than-seatbelts kids "no", but that's because they're blatantly asking me to break the law.


Treat it the same way... it is unsafe (and I'm pretty sure good lawyer can prove it to be illegal) to transport goods without properly securing them. All these tables become deadly projectiles in the even of a collision.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Looking pax dead in the eye and saying no is most effective, dont mumble, be straight up. Just say no with a firm voice... you gotta assert control/authority. Speak like a cop would speaking to you.


I usually just chuckle as I say the word "no", as if what they are requesting is ridiculous. Which, most of the time, it is.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I only have one "moving van" story. The pickup was at an apartment building and the destination was the UPS hub.

The pax was a college freshman girl from China going to pick up something for her new apartment that she'd ordered online (and apparently made the mistake of having it held rather than delivered--maybe she was unsure of her address). She told me she wanted to get the single package, then return to her apartment and finally have me take her to campus for a class. 

I told her that my only obligation was to drive her to her destination, and that any help I gave her with said package was 0ptional, at my discretion, and if so, I was just being nice. The fact that she was very young and 7000 miles from home contributed to my decision to be nice and help.

It turns out the package was a mattress. It was a relatively thin mattress and rolled up into a box so it wasn't particularly wide, but the box was the length of a mattress. It was a gigantic package and I don't think she had any idea it would be that large. It would never have fit in a regular sedan. I drive a Prius and could only fit it by loading through the hatch, putting the backseat down and tilting the front passenger seat all the way forward as well. She had to ride crammed into the back seat.

It was obvious she wouldn't be able to get the package to her apartment by herself so I helped with that, too.

I don't regret taking the trip or helping her. Not one bit. But I do regret not telling her that it is customary to tip, especially when one goes above and beyond.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I reject all pings from malls, big box stores, movie theaters and fast food joints.
> 
> Mall pickups are going to be teens from 13 to 16 years old. Old enough to go out without mum or dad; not old enough to drive. No thanks.
> Fast food joints and movie theaters - same.
> ...


I wish that I could be so choosey.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

In this particular instance, yes, your BMW was a moving van. But take heart: in Germany BMW also makes garbage trucks.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


You don't say "no". You respectfully decline the "rideshare" with the explanation that YOUR personally owned BMW won't be used for moving furniture. Cancel the trip and let someone like the wiseasses responding to this thread move her furniture!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not yet! Who knows, she probably gave me a bad rating for daring to insinuate that I should handle bulky objects with corners when placing them into my letherette back seats. I mean c'mon, a table from Goodwill is priceless and I might break it!


You put that nonsense in your seating area... 
Nope.

You deserve, 100%, every bit of this.

I would have Noped her when I arrived. 
I would have messaged the rider account that the rider was being reported for thinking they were going to load furniture into the vehicle.
And, if they hadn't canceled yet I would have made sure I took a photo "to provide Support proof". 
By then it would have been 5 minutes and I would have canceled "Too much luggage"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You put that nonsense in your seating area...
> Nope.
> 
> You deserve, 100%, every bit of this.
> ...


Sounds like a great plan you got there. Have you ever actually carried it out, as some on here claim to have?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sounds like a great plan you got there. Have you ever actually carried it out, as some on here claim to have?


Yup, and dude was busy bragging about how he didn't care cause he makes thousands a day slinging dope and ain't no punk gonna mess up his day... He kept on as I slid back in my car after telling him no way was his "getting kicked out of a stay by the day pisshole hotel junky self dragging his worldly possessions in tearing up garbage bags" taking a ride in my clean not having bed bugs car.

Told him he should take some of that dope money and rent a U-Haul and put a better quality roof over his pregnant girls head if he was such a smart bidness man.

I
Don't
Do
Moving 
Van
Work.

Ever...

Well that one time dude was returning crazy ex girlfriends flat screen while she was at work (40 mile one way on a round trip and pre tipped 20.00 in cash. Totally would not have but... Green wins when there are exactly two items)


----------



## E60MM (May 11, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> This really doesn't need much of an explanation. At least she she didn't smell like curry mixed with BO. My message to support begins: "(rider's name) should have...". Yes, I 1*'d her, but I should have kept her talking until five minutes was up and then told her she needed to cancel. I love you Samoir!
> 
> View attachment 233556
> 
> ...


ouch that does suck! i would have been mad at myself though but the bigger picture is you learned your lesson right? i know i sure did, ive had a passenger with a freaking tool box who scratched the interior of the trunk ( small scratch ) didnt bother me because it was inside and it was small. BUT i learned my lesson and i pick my calls. but unlike the hacks that hate on you for driving a nice car who drive shitbox cars for 10hrs a day, cant afford to live on theyre own, dont be discouraged to do YOU. tell them eat shit enjoy, laugh as they live everyday life in a car that most likely they are paying over 250 a month for plus insurance. ill take my title and smack them with it.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

For this matter, pax deserve minivans, Priuses and compact cars. IDC if there is no leg room in the back or no place to put your shit away in the trunk of a Yaris. When you drive, for Uber/Lyft, you got to ask yourself, is this too nice to be doing this with? It’s always best to do this with a car that your ok with being dinged and scratched.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Should've shuffled and made more m


The Shuffle would've gotten him $0.07 more money and 100000X less aggravation.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Called pax to confirm I had arrived but couldn't locate them."We're one block east and have a table and two folding chairs." For an X ride. Cancelled, went offline and drove a few blocks to make sure I didn't get re-matched. It woukd be hilarious if they got matched to a Nissan Versa.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"?


ALL the time:

Got an aux cord?

Can we clowncar you with 5-6 girls?

Can we stop at McDonald's/7-11?

Can I eat/vape/otherwise defile your car?

Can I hook up to your Bluetooth?

Repeat after me: NO, NO, NO, NO, NO












SRGuy said:


> Called pax to confirm I had arrived but couldn't locate them."We're one block east and have a table and two folding chairs." For an X ride. Cancelled, went offline and drove a few blocks to make sure I didn't get re-matched. It woukd be hilarious if they got matched to a Nissan Versa.


I can top that.

My favorite was May of the Platinum Metals Program, took a Pool. Immediately after the phone rings...

Me: Hello

Cheap fornicator: What kind of car do you have?

Me: Camry/Accord/Altima

C.F.: Do you have a sunroof?

Me: No. Why?

C.F.: I'm moving and have a ladder

Me: No. Sorry

Waited 2 minutes and Shuffled his ass



The Gift of Fish said:


> I reject all pings from malls, big box stores, movie theaters and fast food joints.
> 
> Mall pickups are going to be teens from 13 to 16 years old. Old enough to go out without mum or dad; not old enough to drive. No thanks.
> Fast food joints and movie theaters - same.
> ...


I owe you a beer. This made me literally lol. Spot on.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> The Shuffle would've gotten him $0.07 more money and 100000X less aggravation.


Minimum fare in Madison is $3.00. but yeah. I've just always been too chicken to shuffle. Can't Uber figure out when you hide around the corner, then cancel, or do they just not care? (I.e. the let you throw yourself a bone occasionally)


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


No, not perfect and awesome.....just good.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Minimum fare in Madison is $3.00. but yeah. I've just always been too chicken to shuffle. Can't Uber figure out when you hide around the corner, then cancel, or do they just not care? (I.e. the let you throw yourself a bone occasionally)


As long as you don't make it a habit, you should be fine. Besides, most of the time your pax do you the favor of placing the pin in the wrong spot anyways. As far as Uber is concerned, you waited at the pin and cancelled.


----------



## NomorePOOL (Mar 6, 2018)

Lol. I have cancelled on pax for trying to fit 5 people on a UberX. I drive a suburban, space is not the issue. They want the extra passenger they can pay XL. Otherwise only 4 ride.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not yet! Who knows, she probably gave me a bad rating for daring to insinuate that I should handle bulky objects with corners when placing them into my letherette back seats. I mean c'mon, a table from Goodwill is priceless and I might break it!


Letherette? Doesn't that mean vinyl?



NomorePOOL said:


> Lol. I have cancelled on pax for trying to fit 5 people on a UberX. I drive a suburban, space is not the issue. They want the extra passenger they can pay XL. Otherwise only 4 ride.


You can upgrade it to XL



Cableguynoe said:


> Mythbusters proved this isn't actually true.
> It was a great episode.


Did they actually measure the wee-wees?


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


Do your first tune up on that Beamer and you will pay for 3 of our cars with the cost. You don't drive foreign sports cars to do Uber, parts and repairs are unbelievable.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> Do your first tune up on that Beamer and you will pay for 3 of our cars with the cost. You don't drive foreign sports cars to do Uber, parts and repairs are unbelievable.


Yep, when we bought it we always said "if the repairs get too high we'll sell it". Bought it for $10k, put probably $2500 into it (mostly rims and tires) and have driven it for 4 years so far. Put about 65,000 miles on it including about 5-10k for RS. That's about $0.20/mile in non gas costs, assuming resale value is ZERO...not bad for a "foreign sports car".

Dealer says there is a very small oil leak at the output shaft seal as well as some thrust bearings. I have not confirmed this. Their estimate was $1300 for both...I'll shop around if and when I decide to get it fixed. For now my solution is to drive the car for special occasions only. Like I've said elsewhere in this thread, I was only driving it for RS because my other car was in the shop getting the A/C fixed.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> So I am guessing no badge either lol


The hernia badge


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are jerks. You talk all tough on here. Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"? It's not that easy. It's uncomfortable. Yes I should have canceled, shuffled, or had her cancel.
> 
> My biggest mistake was apparently posting something that I thought might add value to the forum. I'm glad the rest of you are perfect and awesome.
> 
> By the way, serious question: how much did you pay to buy your current UberX vehicle? Well We'll figure out who the dummy is.


Every single time they have a child and no car seat, every single time they are obviously under 18, every time they looked close to 18 and had no ID.

Every time they try to send a package I can't open and inspect (have only ever transported keys a husband took to work to deliver to his wife back home) every time they want aux/water/gum/my food..., every time they want to do anything that is a violation of Ubers Terms of Service or local laws and ordinance.

The truth is you posted nothing that hadn't already been rehashed here at least 50 or more times. 
Your post was not "helpful" and all the "jerks" are trying to help you figure out how to be strong and say No.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Every single time they have a child and no car seat, every single time they are obviously under 18, every time they looked close to 18 and had no ID.
> 
> Every time they try to send a package I can't open and inspect (have only ever transported keys a husband took to work to deliver to his wife back home) every time they want aux/water/gum/my food..., every time they want to do anything that is a violation of Ubers Terms of Service or local laws and ordinance.
> 
> ...


 Great, you're awesome. Like I said, it's easier to say no to blatantly illegal things than gray areas.

How many OP's have you successfully authored? It's not for the faint of heart. How many featured threads have you started?


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Have you ever actually looked a pax in the face and said "no"?

ALL THE TIME. This is RIDESHARE buddy.

You dont owe pax Jack


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

MadTownUberD On a different subject. I looked up Lyft requirements in Wisconsin. It is 2002, except Milwaukee and Madison is 2004.


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not yet! Who knows, she probably gave me a bad rating for daring to insinuate that I should handle bulky objects with corners when placing them into my letherette back seats. I mean c'mon, a table from Goodwill is priceless and I might break it!


I don't know where to start. You make it bad for the rest of us. As soon as a saw furniture (especially with a BMW) I would have told her NO and cancelled (especially if she said she wasn't going far)! The people have balls thanks to Uber! You help them with groceries and they don't even tip! Run from grocery stores and cancel with rider no show.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> MadTownUberD On a different subject. I looked up Lyft requirements in Wisconsin. It is 2002, except Milwaukee and Madison is 2004.


Yup I saw that too. I don't want to sign up for Lyft though until I can commit to 70 trips in 30 days to get the bonus.



bassplya said:


> I don't know where to start. You make it bad for the rest of us. As soon as a saw furniture (especially with a BMW) I would have told her NO and cancelled (especially if she said she wasn't going far)! The people have balls thanks to Uber! You help them with groceries and they don't even tip! Run from grocery stores and cancel with rider no show.


How do I make it bad for you tough guy? Just cancel, every else here seems to have no problem doing whatever they want and not getting DA'd.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yup I saw that too. I don't want to sign up for Lyft though until I can commit to 70 trips in 30 days to get the bonus.


Make sure you read the fine print on that bonus


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I love you man. Maybe even more than I love Lissetti .


Yeah um... I'll take super hot mod over grumpy old man any day of the week.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> MadTownUberD On a different subject. I looked up Lyft requirements in Wisconsin. It is 2002, except Milwaukee and Madison is 2004.


First time I tried to sign up for Lyft with a 2003 Cadillac CTS, they told me I needed a newer vehicle. That was sometime last year.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah um... I'll take super hot mod over grumpy old man any day of the week.


But we can love them differently! Everybody's special.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> My message to support begins: "(rider's name) should have...". Yes, I 1*'d her, but I should have kept her talking until five minutes was up and then told her she needed to cancel. I love you Samoir!
> 
> View attachment 233556


Hi MadTownUberD ,

Thanks for reaching out; happy to help.

Uber's policies require all riders to be courteous and respect their driver. If any rider is rude, please do not hesitate to let us know. We take all reports of rudeness by riders to our partners seriously.

If you continue to experience these problems, try uninstalling and downloading the Uber app again.

If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

-----Rohit

*RESOLVED*


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Hi MadTownUberD ,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out; happy to help.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how close to the actual response that is!!!! Pretty much everything word for word except the part about uninstalling/reinstalling.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Hi MadTownUberD ,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out; happy to help.
> 
> ...


Try uninstalling and downloading the app because the rider was rude? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Everybody knows for a rude rider you have to force-quit the app, and then uninstall and download!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Gilby said:


> First time I tried to sign up for Lyft with a 2003 Cadillac CTS, they told me I needed a newer vehicle. That was sometime last year.


Yeah, I have not looked for Uber requirements.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

At least this guy asked ...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> At least this guy asked ...
> View attachment 235077


Hahaha! You say "this is so and so with Uber" too? That's what I say when I answer the phone if they call me. And I say the word Uber with a cool Orange County California accent like "ewber". Lmao. Or "ooohber". Dangit hard to spell the way I say it.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> So I am guessing no badge either lol


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> At least this guy asked ...
> View attachment 235077


did it fit ?


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Uber hearse.... please ensure your pick up location is in a safe , and accessible location.
Cancellation fee may ensue if a Honda Jazz cannot accommodate your coffin size.


----------

